# my crickets always die on me :(



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i buy rickets on a friday every week and by the tuesday they are all dead i feed them potato and veggies and also dust them wiv some reptile stuff (dont have the name to hand) they are in a cool well ventilated tub. i dont understand it my dad laghs at me as loads exscape in the house and they live fine just not in the tubs. lol my uncle see a cricket climbing up the wall the other day and it scared the hell out of him my dad was like tis ok jut a cricket of mandas and made me catch it and put it in the garden.
manda xxx


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I had that problem for a while till I began ignoring them and they started living for ages!!!! Mine are in the warm pet room though, so that maybe helps. :?: How about putting them in the fridge? It sorta slows them down a bit and will hopefully keep them alive a bit longer. :wink:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i never thought about that i keep my wax worms in the fridge to the discust of my younger sis. my mealies are fine thou no probs with them apart from them turning to bettles sooo gross :shock: 
i mite try that i think as my lizard is in my bedroom its warm in there as my dad has a thing about hae the heating on full.
il put them in there with the next lot thanks
manda xx


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

get them in a bigger container that works for me


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah just I put mine in a small fish tank, and just provide loads of toilet rolls and give them spring greens to eat.. they seem to last quite well  

Wouldnt putting them in the fridge kill them? never tried that with them so wouldnt know  but thought them needed to be warm?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

it just so happens that i have a smallish fish tank empty at the mo as i got a larger one for my new goldfish  i mite give it a go i have a lid for it so should be ok


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

The thing with crickets is they need all the room they can get or they over heat and die.I would not personally put any dust in with them.I know a few people that use bug grub and it just seems to gut load them to much and they die that way.If anything like bug grub is used it should be given 12-24 hours before feeding to the lizard.Use fresh veggies and supply a damp sponge for humidity as the air being to dry will kill them quicker than anything else.

I used to store my crickets and hoppers in a large geo tank and they would live for ages.I even used to buy them in at a 1000 a time for my wifes 5 beardies and never had a problem keeping them alive

Ryan


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

thamksfopr ur advise thing is i only have 1 lizard so there aint rerally no point in buying loads im gonna go wiv the fishtank idea and feed em veg like u said and leave the dust out 
manda xxx


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

keep them nice and dry as damp seems to kill them off,mine live for weeks now but always used to die on me,i use a large fish tank with bran all over the bottom,loads of egg boxes to hide in and just fresh fruit and veg for their food & water,this works for me !


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

i'am lucky, the reptile shelter i work with alway's has fresh crickets and other foods ready for to take home.
But you can feed your crickets fishfood and breakfastserials as well.
Potatos are poisones did you know that so would not feed them that, just grass and fishfood and lot's of space


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

Charun said:


> i'am lucky, the reptile shelter i work with alway's has fresh crickets and other foods ready for to take home.
> But you can feed your crickets fishfood and breakfastserials as well.
> Potatos are poisones did you know that so would not feed them that, just grass and fishfood and lot's of space


you have put me right off chips,mash and crisps now :lol: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

> you have put me right off chips,mash and crisps now


LOL, me too


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

I found putting loads of grass in with crickets helped to


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> I found putting loads of grass in with crickets helped to


thats an expensive way to feed crickets :shock: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

reps4pets said:


> PennyTreeBoa said:
> 
> 
> > I found putting loads of grass in with crickets helped to
> ...


LOL  but they sure would be happy crickets!


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lol do u mean grass from the garden or the other sort :lol: :lol: 
im gonna put them in the fish tank tonite as ma dad well moaned at me cause i had 12 excapes again the other day hehe
manda xx


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

t-bo said:


> reps4pets said:
> 
> 
> > PennyTreeBoa said:
> ...


well if i was going to get eaten,i would rather have a load of grass 1st :lol: :lol: either that or a cane toad to lick :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

im gonna sound really thick now but wots a cane toad???
manda xx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

im not gonna ever try this but likicking a cane toad sposed to get you high (presumably the poison)
Homer simpson has done it  
http://www.amonline.net.au/factsheets/canetoad.htm
for more accurate info


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

o rite lol u do relise homer simpson aint a real person thou dont ya 
manda xx


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

Doh!
my happy existence has been shattered


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

homer might not be but seems loads of americans get a buzz from cane toad licking, the mind boggles lol :lol:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I keep my crickets in a large cricket keeper with 4 black tubes (holds 5 tubs). I'm using black crix now, as the browns are far to feisty, and don't seem to survive so well in transport. I just keep the keeper on top of the viv, two damp sponges and throw some veggies in every couple of days.

The good thing about blacks is that they are slower, and when they do escape they are so much easier to catch  

Mine don't get chance to last long, as one of my beardies is part Dyson :lol:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I gut load my crix with a special bug rub bag bought from www.eurorep.co.uk. I generally then use a peice of veg or fruit to give them there water. I like using cucumber as it stacked with water but have used, lettice, carrot, potatoe, peppers, apple... anything like that, that has been left after dinner. I also keep them inside a small plastic goldfish tank that I bought for about £3, plenty of ventilation!

Remember crix like it dry so theres not much point putting water in there with them. The method I use result in my crix supply, usually of around 100 each time, lasting me just over two months. Not many die before they get feed to my leo and they should all be nurished up ready!


----------

